

Out of the box, why is Python 3 better than Python 2? - tshepang
http://python-notes.curiousefficiency.org/en/latest/python3/questions_and_answers.html#out-of-the-box-why-is-python-3-better-than-python-2

======
andrewstuart
It seems if you are "a Python 2 guy" then 2 is better. If you are "a Python 3
guy", then 3 is better.

That's how to work out which is better.

